
The history of Google and its advertising - Tree1993
http://yuhongbao.blogspot.com/2018/04/google-doubleclick-mozilla-essay-final.html
======
johnhenry
> after bad publicity stemming from his political donations about things like
> gay marriage

As much as I respect Eich, this part trivializes the reasons for his ouster. I
wish the essay had just left it out instead of making it seem silly.

